# Help me come up with a slogan



## pinkyBear (12 Apr 2007)

Hi Guys,
I have a friend who is a nurse working in a large hospital in Dublin, she has asked me to help her come up with a catchy slogan to encourage staff to wash their hands....

Any suggestions would be great


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2007)

Give me cleanliness or give me death.

(With apologies to the _Dead Kennedys_).


----------



## pinkyBear (12 Apr 2007)

I had suggested to her - Drown a bug - save a life....


----------



## Dearg Doom (12 Apr 2007)

"If it was good enough for Pontius Pilate..."


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2007)

Wash your hands or the patient gets it?


----------



## RedStix (12 Apr 2007)

"Their Health is in Your Hands?" Or "Clean hands, clean conscience"


----------



## RedStix (12 Apr 2007)

> Wash your hands or the patient gets it?


----------



## rgfuller (12 Apr 2007)

Clean Hands cut Deaths


----------



## sdelaney (12 Apr 2007)

"Clean Hands Save Lives"

“Ask me if I washed my hands” on badges for staff to wear


----------



## room305 (12 Apr 2007)

Do a Bertie ... Wash your hands


----------



## sandymount (12 Apr 2007)

With all those degrees nurses have these days, you'd think they could come up with a slogan. Perhaps its the work to rule, no admin work, no phone answering and no coming up with coming up with slogans. 

Perhaps "Wash your Hands or get the Sack".  Oh sorry, this is Ireland and  public servants can't be sacked


----------



## efm (12 Apr 2007)

To paraphrase my mother:

"Wash your hands; you don't know where that patient has been!"


----------



## sdelaney (12 Apr 2007)

sandymount said:


> With all those degrees nurses have these days, you'd think they could come up with a slogan. Perhaps its the work to rule, no admin work, no phone answering and no coming up with coming up with slogans.
> 
> Perhaps "Wash your Hands or get the Sack". Oh sorry, this is Ireland and public servants can't be sacked


 


Very true!


----------



## pinkyBear (12 Apr 2007)

> "Their Health is in Your Hands?" Or "Clean hands, clean conscience"


Like those GED


----------



## Megan (12 Apr 2007)

efm said:


> To paraphrase my mother:
> 
> "Wash your hands; you don't know where that patient has been!"



Maybe that should read :"Wash your hands; others don't know where they have been"


----------



## Z100 (12 Apr 2007)

That HSE ad that's on at the moment makes me smile, it targets hospital visitors in the 'wash your hands' campaign - would have thought it would be significantly more important to target doctors and nurses, the real culprits in all of this.


----------



## Diddles (12 Apr 2007)

'wash your hands & get a pay rise everytime'


----------



## Sherman (12 Apr 2007)

Please wash your hands. Liam Doran says it's okay. Here's €1,000 as a sweetner...


----------



## Jimmy Mook (12 Apr 2007)

"Clean your mitts or they'll get the sh....'. 
No, maybe not.


----------



## ney001 (12 Apr 2007)

As part of your 35 hour week please find the time to wash your hands?


----------



## pinkyBear (12 Apr 2007)

> 'wash your hands & get a pay rise everytime'


 
and


> As part of your 35 hour week please find the time to wash your hands?


 

I love them both and as a former nurse would love to send them to her - but unfortunatly have to be sensitive!!


----------



## room305 (12 Apr 2007)

Bushfire said:


> That HSE ad that's on at the moment makes me smile, it targets hospital visitors in the 'wash your hands' campaign - would have thought it would be significantly more important to target doctors and nurses, the real culprits in all of this.



Perhaps as a corrollary the HSE could run ads by visitors aimed at nurses.

"... we appreciate your patients, so please wash your hands"


----------



## pinkyBear (12 Apr 2007)

Completely agree - with bushfire - on a serious note - when I was nursing a test was done on the hands of staff on the award and the amount of staff who were carriers of MRSA was astonishing...


----------



## susie1 (12 Apr 2007)

MRSA, is it on *Your *Hands Today?? (i really like that one)


----------



## MichaelBurke (12 Apr 2007)

'Clean hands, clean conscience' or 'don't get dirty with the patients'


----------



## Gypsy girl (12 Apr 2007)

room305 said:


> Perhaps as a corrollary the HSE could run ads by visitors aimed at nurses.
> 
> "... we appreciate your patients, so please wash your hands"


 
Great slogans, but I think room 305's is the best so far.


----------



## macnas (12 Apr 2007)

wish he washy!


----------



## igora (12 Apr 2007)

Clean those fingers so germs wont linger!


----------



## Brianp (12 Apr 2007)

wash 'n go self service


----------



## merzie (12 Apr 2007)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a friend who is a nurse working in a large hospital in Dublin, she has asked me to help her come up with a catchy slogan to encourage staff to wash their hands....
> 
> Any suggestions would be great


 

Dont be afraid of the tap it wont attack you 
But GERMS will and GERMS KILL


----------



## Johnny1 (12 Apr 2007)

Think today and keep MRSA at bay


----------



## Cashstrapped (12 Apr 2007)

Do YOU really need to be encourged to wash YOUR hands?
You dirty BUGGER!!


Would YOU treat YOUR Family with YOUR hands, 
NO? So why would you treat someone elses!


or (MRSA)

Mature Responsibility Saves Agony


----------



## Niallman (13 Apr 2007)

Howsabout "_Don't be mingers, wash your fingers"!_


----------



## runner (13 Apr 2007)

Clean infection away
With a 5 hour day!


----------



## sdelaney (13 Apr 2007)

Niallman said:


> Howsabout "_Don't be mingers, wash your fingers"!_


 

Good rhyming "mingers" and "fingers"


----------



## Firefly (13 Apr 2007)

Wash your hands or we'll bring back the Nuns!


----------



## RedStix (13 Apr 2007)

> Do YOU really need to be encourged to wash YOUR hands?
> You dirty BUGGER!!


----------



## merzie (13 Apr 2007)

Firefly said:


> Wash your hands or we'll bring back the Nuns!


 

my thats a cruel thought. scarey!


----------



## merzie (13 Apr 2007)

Jimmy Mook said:


> "Clean your mitts or they'll get the sh....'.
> No, maybe not.


 

good one. gave me a good laugh


----------



## mo3art (13 Apr 2007)

Clean Hands = Clean Consience


----------



## NorfBank (13 Apr 2007)

10% pay rise? - You gotta sanitise!


----------



## room305 (13 Apr 2007)

mo3art said:


> Clean Hands = Clean Consience



Was this not already suggested?


----------



## mo3art (13 Apr 2007)

Pants was it?
Sorry about that.


----------



## macnas (14 Apr 2007)

And the winner is........................................................


----------



## Sammie (14 Apr 2007)

Show/display a video/picture of a patient, once a month, who has been affected by their "professional" manner.


----------



## setemupjoe (14 Apr 2007)

(notice at washing points)
walk on by.....paitents may die !


----------



## Sammie (14 Apr 2007)

Sammie said:


> Show/display them a video/picture of a patient, once a month, who has been affected by their "professional" manner.



with setemupjoe's  quote "walk on by.....paitents may die"   playing/under it!


----------



## Sammie (15 Apr 2007)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a friend who is a nurse working in a large hospital in Dublin, she has asked me to help her come up with a catchy slogan to encourage staff to wash their hands....
> 
> Any suggestions would be great



sorry for being so blunt but I have family and friends who are nurse and this question is sooooooooooooo bizzar?????



Look at you HANDS get a GRIP....WASH THEM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sammie (15 Apr 2007)

see below


----------



## Sammie (15 Apr 2007)

Look at your HANDS get a GRIP and WASH THEM.......... !!


----------



## kellysayers (15 Apr 2007)

*Why do they need Slogans are they Kids.????* 
They should just do it automatically. I think they should have surprise spot checks and swab their hands anyone who did not wash them should just be sacked. Then again they would probable strike aboout that as well!


----------



## Z100 (16 Apr 2007)

If ye don't wash your hands,
there's no word for ye but 'dirty',
and spare me ye blaming others,
like Harney, Cowan or Bertie.

The fact of the matter
is that you're spreading disease,
and I don't give a sh1te
if ye all have degrees.

But ye'll probably want a pay rise,
in return for basic hygiene,
when if ye had anything about ye,
it'd be no more than your routine.

I never thought I'd say it,
(because for them I had no liking),
but bring back the nuns,
and less of your striking.

​
(Granted, it's a lengthy slogan)​


----------



## pinkyBear (16 Apr 2007)

Brilliant Bushfire - absolutluy brilliant 




> this question is sooooooooooooo bizzar?????


 
Hi Sammie,
This is not so bizzare concidering I'm an ex nurse.. The idea behind the slogan is to raise awareness... I know I know sounds mad that you have to "encourage" staff (medical/ nursing and carers) to wash their hands "properly" ..using hibiscrub .... But that is a reality....


----------



## BlueSpud (17 Apr 2007)

Wash your hands NOW...... it may not be so easy LATER

I think my one is the best by miles.......what do I win, a trip to America?


----------



## AlastairSC (19 Apr 2007)

"Wash your hands of your patients" 

with the "of" crossed out and "for" written over it


----------

